# Rental



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

YnR said:


> Anyone have any referrals for a house to rent? I'm interested in the Port Sulphur to Buras area but willing to go down to Venice if need be. I'm bringing my boat but don't want to leave it in the water for a week so need a house with a boat ramp.


http://www.woodlandplantation.com/
The link above is really nice, not a house, but in Port Sulphur. Great dining and room for your boat.
I have stayed there.
Joe


----------

